# 12 volt TV doesn't work on 12v Cigar socket lead



## Traydaloor (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi I have just bought my first van and just started to kit it out, one of the first things to keep all happy had to be the TV lol

Purchased a 19" Kenmark built in DVD comes with 240 to 12v adapter and 12v cigar plug lead, tv works fine with 240 to 12v adapter but will not power up with cigar socket 
lead.  Tried it in my car as a second test and still no joy...

Can anyone shed some light on my problem or is it as I think a faulty tv??

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 5, 2011)

if its working on 240v  but not on 12 ,and you have eliminated a faulty cigar socket in the van then mabey you have a faulty 12v lead .  mabey there is a fuse in the lead  plug some do  .if the plug either unscrews apart or mabey small screws  take the plug apart and you may find a small glass fuse  check that


----------



## Traydaloor (Aug 5, 2011)

mandrake said:


> if its working on 240v  but not on 12 ,and you have eliminated a faulty cigar socket in the van then mabey you have a faulty 12v lead .  mabey there is a fuse in the lead  plug some do  .if the plug either unscrews apart or mabey small screws  take the plug apart and you may find a small glass fuse  check that


 
Thank you for your very quick response 
Yes it works fine on the 240v 
I have checked the voltage at the socket, engine off about 12.5v engine running 13.6v so power and charge there.  Put in lead and took reading at lead end and power 
there, so fuse is good. TV standby led turns to green when turned on but screen stays black..

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 5, 2011)

sorry cannot help as i have no knowledge of the workings of tellys  . but from what you say it seems like a prob with the 12v side in the set  mabey someone on here will be able to help more good luck,  oh by the way welcome . mabey you could get in touch with who you got the tv from . i do know many say that if the tv is used whilst the engine is running  damage can be done to the set due to  exess voltage


----------



## Admin (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds like not enough amps, I would suspect the lead.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 6, 2011)

good idea phill if the amps are too low you can have the voltage but if the amps are low   the tv wont fire up  there you are trayladoor  good advice from or beloved leader,  who said  he had just a pretty face :wave::bow:


----------



## Tony Lee (Aug 6, 2011)

Some TVs drag a lot of power when they first start up so previous posts suggesting voltage drop might be right. Often the wiring to these outlets is way too skinny.

Only way to check would be to measure the voltage at the back of the socket and then keep watching as the TV is plugged in.  Up to a volt drop might be reasonable but any more is excessive.

You could also try plugging it into the dash socket with and without the engine running

Problem of course is that it isn't working in another car. Perhaps swap fuses in the plug as it may be a bad connection that fails under load.


----------



## Traydaloor (Aug 6, 2011)

This is great thanks all...

I tried it in the dash socket with engine off and then idling still no go, it sounds like it is trying to light up but doesn't.

I need to be certain before I send it back as the supplier gave me grief about sending it back and them not finding a fault  blah blah, they were not very helpful 
"it is Friday and some off us have homes to go to" ...............not very impressive 

PS.  I did notice that the lead got warm when I was trying to get it going, don't know what that tells us?


----------



## iwm (Aug 6, 2011)

Traydaloor said:


> I did notice that the lead got warm when I was trying to get it going, don't know what that tells us?



Tells you that current is going somewhere and I think also confirms the theory that the lead is OK but the current supplied by it is not enough to start the TV. Either that or there is a small short circuit in the lead and that is where the power is going.

Cheers

IanM


----------



## Bigpeetee (Aug 6, 2011)

What is the voltage at the end of the 12v lead, engine on/off?

What is the voltage at the end of the 240v lead?

Where is the 12v lead getting hot? is it the cable or in the cigar plug?

What is the exact model No, did it come with the 12v lead or is that sourced separately.

If you look at the wattage of the TV, find a similar 12v lamp and connect across 12v supply and measure voltage across lamp ( a lot of 12v tungsten downlighters are 35 or 50w)


----------



## Traydaloor (Aug 6, 2011)

Eureka....

Found an old lead chopped the wires and made up a new lead and bingo works perfectly, in fact its very good.  Using whatever the old Status aerial on the roof is we are 
getting good pictures and the built in DVD works a treat too, not to bad for £170.

Once again thanks to all who steered me in the right direction 

As this is my 1st MH i have lots more questions but I will give you a rest before I ask for more....... :wave:


----------



## Admin (Aug 6, 2011)

Just for anyone interested I purchased a TECHNIKA 16 inch LED TV with DVD player from the Tesco's outlet on ebay for less than £80 with 12 months warrenty. It is 12v (but you need a lead) and is very light and low power consumption.

TECHNIKA 16-850 HD READY LED/DVD TV WITH FREEVIEW | eBay


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 6, 2011)

thats a bargain  if it was a lcd screen ,but its led ,there a much better picture  seem sharper and the colours are richer . this moniter that i have on my computer is an acer 19"" led, and its a lot better than the old lcd one i had .


----------



## fofeg101 (Aug 6, 2011)

Phil said:


> Just for anyone interested I purchased a TECHNIKA 16 inch LED TV with DVD player from the Tesco's outlet on ebay for less than £80 with 12 months warrenty. It is 12v (but you need a lead) and is very light and low power consumption.
> 
> TECHNIKA 16-850 HD READY LED/DVD TV WITH FREEVIEW | eBay


Hi Phil, Did you source a lead for your TV, I've a feeling the right lead is crucial for TVs not specified for use off 12 volt DC directly, it could be what's causing the Kenwood problem. I'm no expert but am interested in the results, so's I can do away with using my inverter.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Aug 6, 2011)

If you permanently connect your TV to the power, make sure you have a switch for when not in use. On standby it can use 0.5-1 amps (6-12w) will reduce the power in your battery ie overnight where 8 hrs standby = 4-8 AH

If you connect to the power that is switched off when you start the engine, you reduce the chance of voltage spikes getting to the TV (or switch it of with your new switch)


----------

